# Can you egg share with bicordnute uterus ?



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you egg share with bicordnute uterus does anyone know ?


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi precious paws
I would think so yes, this doesnt affect your eggs does it? im not 100% sure but i guess you could yes xx


----------

